# The Pigeon who Worked a Miracle the movie?



## gsstage2 (Jul 2, 2009)

When I was a kid I saw a movie that I thought was named: "The Pigeon who Worked a Miracle"

I think it was a Disney film but don't know.

I am looking for this movie, if I remember right, (and I am only going from memory as the movie is at least 30 years old maybe a lot older) It is about a young boy that was in a wheel chair and a big pigeon race.... He has pigeons and trains this one special bird.... and (not to spoil the end of the movie) the bird comes home injured I think and the boy climbs out of his wheel chair to.... I just can't remember.

Does this sound familiar to anyone?

I would pay shipping and expenses to have a copy of this movie.

Sorry Mod's if I posted in the wrong area.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Here ya go! I'll have to check it out too. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0265527/


----------



## gsstage2 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow!
Apparently I am horrible at this internet stuff! I have been looking for this movie forever! Thank you so much! Your signature say's it all, now I just have to figure out out to get the movie....

Apparently I was a few years off on when it came out....
.
Jeff


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very easy, just went to the main page of Yahoo.com and typed "The Pigeon Who Worked A Miracle" in the search bar. Up popped this!  It is confusing at first to get used to but a lot of fun once you can look up things you're itching to know. No more three-in-the-morning realizations of, "Oh, yeah, THAT'S where I heard that song!"


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

It looks like a cool show but I can't figure out how I could watch it. Is it a movie?


----------



## gsstage2 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, but.... I still can't find a way to watch the show. Anyone can help me (us) on that?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

*I have on DVD*

I have a copy on DVD that I copyed from a old vhs tape. I could mail ya a copy.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I would love a copy, and more than glad to pay you for your time, materials and mailing.
Daryl


----------



## gsstage2 (Jul 2, 2009)

I would certainly do the same!


----------



## gsstage2 (Jul 2, 2009)

This forum has been a great place for me to relax and take my mind off some troubled things that the entire world is going through as well as me and my family. 
I have been looking for this movie for about 30 years and I post on this forum and a member sends me a copy. 
I am really blown away by Mr. Smith as he really made my entire week better by sending me the movie as well as the “bonus” features. 
Thank You
I hope to be able to repay you and/or another forum member in the way you helped me.
Jeff


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Jeff,
I have to agree. I got my copy, and immediately watched it. Brought back wonderful memories of days gone by.
Thanks to a special person named Al.
Daryl


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

A_Smith said:


> I have a copy on DVD that I copyed from a old vhs tape. I could mail ya a copy.


I would love to get a copy as well.....send me a PM.


----------



## BUTTERFLY1232 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Pigeon That Worked A Miracle Movie*

I"M LOOKING FOR THAT MOVIE ALSO. I WILL PAY EXPENSES IF ANYONE HAS IT. 
[email protected]


----------



## freeonrdavin (Sep 13, 2011)

Apparently I am horrible at this internet stuff!


----------



## BUTTERFLY1232 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Pigeon That Worked A Miracle Movie*

I Give Up. I Can't Figure Out How To Work This Site. I Guess I'll Never Find The Movie Pigeon That Worked A Miracle. Anyway I Tried Good Luck To All Including Your Pigeons.


----------



## dray123 (May 11, 2010)

*Mr .Smith*



A_Smith said:


> I have a copy on DVD that I copyed from a old vhs tape. I could mail ya a copy.


Ihave been looking for a copy of that movie for years, i would pay cor a copy and shipping, Thanks Don


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Mr Smith.....I would pay for a Copy also....Haven`t seen this movie since 1958 I think....Alamo


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Mr Smith.....I would pay for a Copy also.... My Husband remembers this movie and would love to see it again.

I would love to get a copy .....send me a PM. 

Lovebirds /Renee


----------



## BUTTERFLY1232 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Pigeon That Worked A Miracle Movie*

I am also looking for the movie. The pigeon that worked a miracle. Let me know if you find it. I will also pay for a copy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you may only beable to find a copy someone recorded from the tv as it seems it is not out on a cd.. here is a link to youtube snippet of it and some comments under it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcs9TrlA-yY


----------



## dbarba (Apr 2, 2012)

*Copy for the movie*



gsstage2 said:


> This forum has been a great place for me to relax and take my mind off some troubled things that the entire world is going through as well as me and my family.
> I have been looking for this movie for about 30 years and I post on this forum and a member sends me a copy.
> I am really blown away by Mr. Smith as he really made my entire week better by sending me the movie as well as the “bonus” features.
> Thank You
> ...


 
Hi I would love to know if u still have a copy? It would mean a lot to me to make my fathers all time favorite movie come true. He's in his late 60's and and I know he doesn't have much time left but this has been a movie he has been looking for, for years. Please let me know I would buy. My email is [email protected] thank u.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

A_Smith said:


> I have a copy on DVD that I copyed from a old vhs tape. I could mail ya a copy.


I would also like a copy if possible I'am willing to pay for any expenses please shoot me a pm thanks.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

It was from disney I recall watching it in elementry school back in the day probably 1978. cool movie about 3 yrs agao I jumped on the internet and tried to find it to purchase it no luck a friend of mine told me to check the local libary did never follow up on it I would like to get a copy great show


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

A word of caution about copying and distributing this movie. It's illegal to do so. Like someone once told me---you can do whatever you want to, just don't get caught!!!


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well as long as no one calls disney and tells! them u might be alright anyway if u hook me up with a copy it was a gift


----------



## SaNaJo (May 2, 2017)

A_Smith said:


> I have a copy on DVD that I copyed from a old vhs tape. I could mail ya a copy.


I would also like to have a copy it's hard to find in the internet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is your movie. 
The Pigeon That Worked a Miracle (1958) Bradley Payne, Winifred Davenport, Walt Disney 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FUp-I9X2_8


Another link says this.
If you would like this film Please visit our Webstore http://www.truetvmovies.net/store/c1/Featured_Products ...

Here is the actual link to buy the movie.
The actual link to the movie--DVD $19.98
https://www.truetvmovies.net/apps/search?q=+The+Pigeon+That+Worked+a+Miracle+(1958)


----------



## gsstage2 (Jul 2, 2009)

It is so very ironic that I haven't been on this site in years and I go on today and I see this post pop up. I am very glad you can now purchase this movie as it got me started in this hobby over 45 years ago


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

gsstage2 said:


> It is so very ironic that I haven't been on this site in years and I go on today and I see this post pop up. I am very glad you can now purchase this movie as it got me started in this hobby over 45 years ago


Oh..........that_ is _funny! Wow! Bet it made your day!


----------



## SaNaJo (May 2, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Here is your movie.
> The Pigeon That Worked a Miracle (1958) Bradley Payne, Winifred Davenport, Walt Disney
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FUp-I9X2_8
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're welcome. Hope you enjoy the movie.


----------

